# Trial mit "normalem" Mountainbike?



## Mx.G (30. September 2008)

Also, bin neu hier, und gleich meine erste Frage 

ich mÃ¶chte mir vom Konfergeld (rechne so mit 1000â¬) ein MTB kaufen, aber auch damit "trialen". Was haltet ihr davon? Ein "richtiges" Trialbike kann ich nicht kaufen, da ich auch ein "richtiges" Fahrrad brauch (blÃ¶des Deutsch, ich weiÃ )

Dazu: welches Hardtail kÃ¶nntet ihr empfehlen? Ich mÃ¶cht es halt als "normales" Fahrad  benutzen, trialen und mal durchs GelÃ¤nde (Downhill geht bei mir in HH nicht so gut )

Bin 13 Jahre alt, wiege ca. 55 kilo und bin ca. 1.70m groÃ

Danke schonmal

Max


----------



## 525Rainer (30. September 2008)

am besten ein eher solideres Cross Country hardtail in der kleinsten rahmengrösse die du finden kannst. ein frame mit einem eher niedrigem oberrohr ist von vorteil. 
beim händler vielleicht gleich kürzeren vorbau und breiteren lenker (ca 67-70cm) montieren lassen. disk oder V-brake ist geschmackssache. ich würd disk nehmen weil du die bremse dann auch im gelände normal nutzen kannst.
80er oder 100mm gabel ist normalerweise zu lang aber man kann damit leben.

du kannst ja mal in den laden gehn und ein paar Hardtails grob mit dem meterstab vermessen. kettenstreben von tretlager mitte bis zur hinterachse sollte um die 400mm liegen. eher weniger. radstand von achse zu achse ca von 1060-1090mm.
schau am besten selber mal welche räder für dich in frage kommen  und post dann nochmal konkret marke und modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (30. September 2008)

in solchen sachen denk ich an bikes wie ryan leech oder jeff lenosky haben, vllt mir ein paar ändeungen um mit hohem sattel und entsprechender übersetzung schnell zu fahren


----------



## yaabaa (30. September 2008)

du kanst dir ja auch ein mountain bike zur unverbindlichen preis empfelung kaufen 

das gibts öfters mal das tuere bikes billiger verkauft werden, ich glaub das hängt mit mengenrabatt zusammen oder so °_°

also moantain für 600

und nen gebrauchtes trial bike für 400


----------



## isah (30. September 2008)

Nur ne Idee, ich würd' 'n gebrauchtes Trial-Rad kaufen und mit dem Rest zB ein altes Peugot Rennrad zum SSP umrüsten. Für 1000 müsste das gut drin sein.

martin


----------



## HeavyMetal (30. September 2008)

unverbindliche preisempfehlung:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unverbindliche_Preisempfehlung
@yaabaa


----------



## yaabaa (30. September 2008)

okey ich weiß das gehört jetz hier nicht hin

aber das heißt bikes zur unverbindlichen presempfelung snd gar nicht billiger??

uhhh da wurde ich böse beschissen


----------



## *George* (30. September 2008)

@yaabaa:   tut mir leid, aber...glg


----------



## HeavyMetal (30. September 2008)

eigentlich würde ich jetz mal davon ausgehen(hoffen), dass du es nicht ernst meinst, aber sagen wir einfach mal du meinst es ernst.
allein die bezeichnung "unverbindliche preisempfehlung" is doch recht selbsterklärend. es wird ein preis für ein produkt empfohlen, welcher für den verkäufer aber nicht verbindlich ist (für käufer sind preise in der regel verbindlich, kann ja nich einfach das bezahlen wass ich will).
und nun überlegen wir, wer denn so einen preis empfehlen könnte...hm..ich? du? eher nicht, wohl eher der, der das produkt herstellt, und seinen wert in etwa einschätzen kann.
also was bringt dich zu der annahme, dass man so ein preisreduziertes produkt bezeichnen würde??????


----------



## Mx.G (30. September 2008)

irgenwie sollte mal einer euch zurück on topic holen, also


----------



## m(A)ui (30. September 2008)

Mx.G schrieb:


> ich mÃ¶chte mir vom Konfergeld (rechne so mit 1000â¬) ein MTB kaufen, aber auch damit "trialen". Was haltet ihr davon? Ein "richtiges" Trialbike kann ich nicht kaufen, da ich auch ein "richtiges" Fahrrad brauch (blÃ¶des Deutsch, ich weiÃ )
> 
> Dazu: welches Hardtail kÃ¶nntet ihr empfehlen? Ich mÃ¶cht es halt als "normales" Fahrad  benutzen, trialen und mal durchs GelÃ¤nde (Downhill geht bei mir in HH nicht so gut )


Klar geht das!
so habe ich auch "angefangen"! 
Ich wuerde auf folgendes achten:
-niedriges oberrohr
-lieber felgen- als felgenbremsen (wegen dem beschaedigungsrisiko!)
-wenn Federgabel, dann mit lockout
-breite reifen (eh standard bei heutigen MTBs)
-Das grosse Kettenblatt durch nen rockring ersetzen (!!)

schau dir mal die bikes von Hans "no way" Rey an, um dir inspirationen zu holen. der faehrt auch mit nem relativ "normalen" MTB.

gruss,
maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (30. September 2008)

wurde doch schon alles von rainer gesagt.

MArtins idee finde ich auch sehr gut, grade in einer großstadt kommt man mit einem SSP rennrad sehr gut vorran!


----------



## Mx.G (30. September 2008)

sry, doppelpost, wie löscht man beträge?


----------



## Mx.G (30. September 2008)

danke, also dass mit 2 räder; ich will auch ins gelände, und rockring? ich bin neu in der materie ; )  

ich habe an ein ns bikes core gedacht, taugt das was?


----------



## 525Rainer (30. September 2008)

wenn ihr mich fragt dann hat er mit einem MTB auch in der stadt wesentlich mehr spass. man muss es mögen sich mit einem bahnrad in der stadt einschränken zu wollen.

wegen dem core. also es gibt ein core 1 und ein core 2. ich geh mal vom core 1 aus weil das core 2 ist ja noch mehr freeride.
mit 16,5kg wärs mir zu schwer. und 140mm federweg mit steckachse. solch ein gelände wo du den federweg nutzen kannst wirst du in hamburg wohl nicht finden und für trial ist der federweg absolut hinderlich. mi 1090 radstand wär mir das bike für ein hardtail auch zu lang. die kettenstreben auch. (410mm).
rockring ist ein massiver aluring anstelle des grösseren kettenblatts um damit an kanten aufsetzen zu können ohne dass was kaputtgeht am rad. das core hat kettenführung. auf die knallst du einmal auf dann ist sie verbogen.

wenns ein NS sein soll, such dir ein bike aus was mehr in richtung street oder dirtjump geht. das taugt in jedem fall besser zum trialen als das core.


----------



## m(A)ui (1. Oktober 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> mit 1090 radstand wär mir das bike für ein hardtail auch zu lang. die kettenstreben auch. (410mm).


410...430mm ist glaube ich normal bei MTBs.

maui


----------



## Angelo Berlin (1. Oktober 2008)

Nun ehrlich gesagt bin ich die ersten 4 Jahre mit einem "normalen" MTB Trial gefahren und hab dabei mehr gelernt als ich es heute mit nem richtigen Trialhobel tue.

Schau mal ob du vielleicht eher eine Art DS (DualSlalom) Rad bekommst. Die sind meist sehr niedrig und haben eine wendige Geometrie. 

Also gelten für dich in erster Linie drei Dinge:

- niedriger Rahmen (So klein es eben geht...)
- Kettenstrebe nicht länger als 400mm (Frag halt den Händler)
- Großes Kettenblatt durch einen Rockring ersetzen

Das sollte alles für 1000 kein Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mx.G (1. Oktober 2008)

Also, nochmal als zusammenfassung:

-CC oder DS
-kleinste Ramengröße
-Frame mit niedrigem Oberrohr
-80-100mm Federweg
-Kettenstrebe weniger als 400mm
-großes Kettenblatt durch Rockring ersetzen

wie viele Gänge sollte das Rad haben?

PS.: ich hab auch in einem anderem Thema gefragt/geguckt


----------



## roborider (1. Oktober 2008)

An deiner Stelle wÃ¼rde ich mir das hier kaufen:
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-DE/bikes/mountain/1817/30893/

-> erfÃ¼llt alle deine zuvor genannten AnsprÃ¼che

-> Jeff Lenosky (fÃ¤hrt jetzt Street, aber frÃ¼her Trial) fÃ¤hrt den Rahmen auch

Dann auf jeden Fall eine andere Federgabel verbauen (z.B. Marzocchi MX Comp), evtl. einen anderen Lenker und andere Bremsen.

Und dann bist du vielleicht bei 700â¬ angekommen ... den Rest kannst du ersetzen, falls es mal kaputt geht.


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Oktober 2008)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> 410...430mm ist glaube ich normal bei MTBs.
> 
> maui



nicht bei CC hardtails.. mein Freeride FR Fullie mit bis zu 150mm federweg hat 430mm. das ist notwendig weil sonst bei dem viergelenker der reifen am rahmen schleifen würde voll eingefedert. CC Hardtails haben sehr sehr kurze kettenstreben wegen guten vortrieb bergauf.


----------



## m(A)ui (1. Oktober 2008)

Mx.G schrieb:


> Also, nochmal als zusammenfassung:
> 
> -CC oder DS
> -kleinste Ramengröße
> ...


-kleine Rahmen*hoehe*! das Oberrohr sollte trotzdem lang genug sein, dass du gut drauf sitzt.
-Federweg finde ich nicht so wichtig, solange die gabel lock-out hat
-410mm Kettenstrebe ist sicherlich auch kein problem
-bei verzicht auf's grosse kettenblatt ergeben sich automatisch 2x9 gaenge. wieviele es letztendlich sind spielt keine rolle.

gruss,
maui


----------

